# Quicktime Container einlesen



## bluer (13. Jul 2010)

Hi,

wir müssen als Hausaufgabe in Multimedia ein "kleines" java programm schreiben, wo wir die Container von Quicktime anhand des bytestroms auslesen sollen. ich habe leider nicht verstanden wie so ein quicktime file genau aufgebaut ist. hat vllt. jemand schon einmal so etwas machen müssen bzw. kann mir auch einfache weise erklären, wie eine *.mov aufgebaut ist?

nebenbei schaffe ich es einfach nicht jmf auf linux 10.04 zum laufen zu bringen. habe durch das einfügen in die etc/profile datei der export befehle heut morgen schon mein pc gecrasht und musste linux komplett neu installieren. hat vllt. jemand ein "idiotensichere" anleitung hier für?

vielen lieben dank schon mal


----------



## Evil-Devil (14. Jul 2010)

Also den Aufbau des Quicktime Formats kannst du hier nachlesen:
QuickTime File Format Specification: Introduction to QuickTime File Format Specification


----------



## bluer (16. Jul 2010)

Also das mit den Atimcontainern einer Quicktime Datei habe ich jetzt hinbekommen, nach stundium der appleseiten. Wenn der Code für jemanden interessant ist einfach melden, dann stelle ich ihn rein.

Kann mir jetzt vllt. noch jemand für ganz "blöde" erklären, wie ich jfm unter linux zum laufen bekomme, so dass Netbeans mir das ganze inklusive javadocs beim proggen auch anzeigt?


----------

